# help with haircut



## schatzi's mom

I was planning on growing out Schatzi's hair but it's just not working. She's not used to being groomed thoroughly anymore and just won't tolerate it. She also has a real cottony coat so she looks really akward now.
Here are some pics I took of her coat. Sorry, I couldn't find my camera so I had to use my cell phone.
The brown on her face is starting to grow out but it still looks really horrible. The lady that used to have her completely hacked off the hair on her face so it's still growing out. As for her coat, she hasn't had it long since I had her when she was 1 year old. So she's really not used to being groomed and she'll actually snap at me when I'm trying to get out a knot.

here i tried to get a picture of her coat









Here I trid to get Kadie's coat in the pic so you can see just how cottony Schatzi's coat is. (sorry kadie wouldn't sit still)









So... I've decided that it's just not worth it for me or her to grow it long. So I need some suggestions on what kind of cut to give her. I've never had my dogs hair cut so I really have no clue what kind of cut to get her. Some of you have some really cute cuts but I just don't think they would look that cute on her because her face hair is really short and stained and she's on the bigger side (a whopping 14 pounds).
Does anyone have any pics or suggestions of any haircuts that you think might work for her? :smhelp:


----------



## cloey70

> I was planning on growing out Schatzi's hair but it's just not working. She's not used to being groomed thoroughly anymore and just won't tolerate it. She also has a real cottony coat so she looks really akward now.
> Here are some pics I took of her coat. Sorry, I couldn't find my camera so I had to use my cell phone.
> The brown on her face is starting to grow out but it still looks really horrible. The lady that used to have her completely hacked off the hair on her face so it's still growing out. As for her coat, she hasn't had it long since I had her when she was 1 year old. So she's really not used to being groomed and she'll actually snap at me when I'm trying to get out a knot.
> 
> here i tried to get a picture of her coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I trid to get Kadie's coat in the pic so you can see just how cottony Schatzi's coat is. (sorry kadie wouldn't sit still)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I've decided that it's just not worth it for me or her to grow it long. So I need some suggestions on what kind of cut to give her. I've never had my dogs hair cut so I really have no clue what kind of cut to get her. Some of you have some really cute cuts but I just don't think they would look that cute on her because her face hair is really short and stained and she's on the bigger side (a whopping 14 pounds).
> Does anyone have any pics or suggestions of any haircuts that you think might work for her? :smhelp:[/B]


Clifford has a real cottony coat and gave up growing it out and cut him down to a puppy cut which is one inch all over body and legs. I left the tail long, beard, and ears. He looks really cut and much more cleaned up, and it is so easy to take care of now. I would recommend maybe cutting that beard stain out. It will probably not fade unless u use a wihite brightening shampoo or Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. If it doesn't bother u then just cut his body down and leave everything else the length it is. I felt like I needed cut everything down on Clifford and start over. His coat grows so fast, and it didn't seem long at all he was all grown out again. Good Luck on what you decide, he'll look cute in whatever you do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

[attachment=37657:ctmpphpFmEGGb.jpg]

[attachment=37656:ctmpphpkeYn7N.jpg]

I tried to grow Matilda's hair, she also has cotton hair, I keep her short now, she likes it better (she usually has a dress on)


----------



## phesty

Here's pic of Josie where you can see her haircut. You can see her face in my siggy. I keep her pretty short because she's half poodle and has curly hair that mats pretty badly when it gets longer than this.


----------



## sassy's mommy

I can't really give any advice on haircuts, but I love looking at all the "puppy cuts." 

I am dwreaming of a puppy cut one day. ~Sassy


----------



## mysugarbears

Chloe has very cottony hair so i'm keeping it short. I did manage to grow it out and it looked ok, but her hair is so fine that i felt she needed it cut. Her body is very short and i keep her legs and tail long and her face is cut into a bob with the ears being a little shorter, i had the hair on her feet because of allergies she was chewing them and they were pink. Hopefully that will be under control now. I think it suits her better than the long hair. 




Long hair.

[attachment=37663:Chloe_table_9.jpg]



Short bobbed hair. 

[attachment=37664:Lucy_L.A._008.jpg]


----------



## camfan

I'm biased, of course, but I like Ollie's puppy cut. I keep his ears and tail long. (see sig)


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I am about to have Nikki cut down to a short puppy cut, except for her ears and tail. I'm a little nervous about it but I think it's the best thing for her. I live in the south and already it is hot, muggy, and buggy here, yuk. 

I will post photos afterward.


----------



## KandiMaltese

I think Schatzi will look precious in a puppy cut.  Have you tried using Pantene Ice Shine Shampoo and Conditioner? It turns everything silky and I have used it on clients for grooming who had a cottony coat and it turned to silky before my eyes. Good luck and please post pictures when and if she gets her puppy cut or to let us know how you like the shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Scoobydoo

I keep both boys short and I love it and so do they, it's so much easier to maintain  
I have a picture of Koko just after he was groomed and this is the style I keep them both in.

[attachment=37683:Scooby__...4_07_046.jpg]

I think this cut really suits Koko, it makes him look as cheeky as he is :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee

> I keep both boys short and I love it and so do they, it's so much easier to maintain
> I have a picture of Koko just after he was groomed and this is the style I keep them both in.
> 
> [attachment=37683:Scooby__...4_07_046.jpg]
> 
> I think this cut really suits Koko, it makes him look as cheeky as he is :biggrin:[/B]


That's it! That's the picture I printed out in color and took to my groomer with additional instructions written in the margins. Midis is now cut/clipped like that (except I have not let go of the topknot yet) and I LOVE it! His beard is so much neater looking and shortening the ears and beard just give them a "cuter", more puppy-ish look, IMHO. I used to have my previous Malt clipped but normally left his beard and ears long. I really like this look of Koko's much better and it is SO much less trouble when you do not have to deal with the facial hair and ears dipping into food and water.

Thanks for posting this pic again! 

Cyndi


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

I love a puppy cut.......for those of us that do not show our babies, it is just so clean and good looking. I keep her hair on the head and tail longer.......so sweet!!!!!


----------

